# The ASX short sold stocks list



## Datsun Disguise (30 June 2009)

Can someone help me locate this - I've traweled the ASX site without luck - or as my wife woud say without "looking"...... But really I did, to the best of my ability.

Now I need some help.

Thx.


----------



## nunthewiser (30 June 2009)

http://www.asx.com.au/data/shortsell.txt

have a niceday


----------



## adam01 (8 September 2015)

sorry to re kindle an old thread

looking at the % of issued capital reported as short sold in the ASX list, can a rule of thumb be applied to broadly identify stocks that are more susceptible to price movement ?


ie  any over 20% of capital = danger


----------

